# Jacking points.



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Guys,
I have mobile Hyd-Lift which works perfect on the cars with dedicated jacking points to receive the rubber blocks.
On the Audi TT the emergency jack uses the folded sill section
Are there other dedicated points to place the blocks to lift the vehicle in four places?
I would would not want to obtain pads with slots do do this.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As long as you are using all 4 points & lifting in one go you can use the 4 rubber donuts.
Don't use the front ones on their own.
Hoggy.


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As long as you are using all 4 points & lifting in one go you can use the 4 rubber donuts.
> Don't use the front ones on their own.
> Hoggy.


Not disappointed there, in all the years I post a topic more than not you respond first. Didn't think anyone would this time.
I did see those "Doughnuts" as you called them and thought they were an option, but then thought better to ask on here first.
It will narrow the lift on those, but I will check it.
I might also buy four rubber slotted ones on ebay also as an option.

Thanks for the reply [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

itstony said:


> I might also buy four rubber slotted ones on ebay also as an option.Thanks for the reply [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hi, The last time mine was in Audi they lifted it on the 4 sill areas. More stable as you state.
Hoggy.


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, The last time mine was in Audi they lifted it on the 4 sill areas. More stable as you state.
> Hoggy.


Tried it and it worked, but it was not easy to line up as the rear doughnuts are not symmetrical, wider apart at the back to those at the front the the front and made it awkward get the lift section parallel.
I shall get some pads with a slot to sit on the sill points all round and the lift blocks under those.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alpine26 (Dec 24, 2017)

if using a trolley jack where would you jack up at the front?

Planning on lifting mine tomorrow and assumed I could use the rubber donuts but reading the above I understand it would be wrong to do so?


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Using a piece of 2x4 as a packer slide the jack under the chassis leg, remember to use an axel stand as back up incase the jack fails.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Alpine26 said:


> if using a trolley jack where would you jack up at the front?
> 
> Planning on lifting mine tomorrow and assumed I could use the rubber donuts but reading the above I understand it would be wrong to do so?


Hi, There are strong chassis rails at the front which are quite suitable for a trolly jack, but always use stands once lifted. 
As I said don't use the rubber donuts at the front as the floor will distort, they are only designed to use all 4 in one lift.
The slotted rubber hocky pucks are ideal to use on the sill lifting points when using a trolly jack.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-Car- ... SwZd1Vaapk
Hoggy.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Please don't use the donuts, they are not designed for jacking points!


----------



## Alpine26 (Dec 24, 2017)

thanks both

so its the chassis rails beyond the donuts, further under the car?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Alpine26 said:


> thanks both
> 
> so its the chassis rails beyond the donuts, further under the car?


Hi, Yes.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Alpine26 said:
> 
> 
> > if using a trolley jack where would you jack up at the front?
> ...


arrh thanks you're a star I trashed my S3 sills the amount of time that was up on axle stands.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

Or it looks like these are actually made for the Job:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-...323108?hash=item41e778ba24:g:KYIAAOSwUM5aRmmU


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Those ****** made blocks are the way to go.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

itstony said:


> Those ****** made blocks are the way to go.


****** whats that then?


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

got mine in the mail today, looks good


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

..... as in Chinese......
Actually, that appears to be modified and lowe on one side. There is no reason for that on the TT.


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

no idea to be honest. I've not taken it to the car yet, too much snow and sleet. if it's a problem I can always cut the one side down


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

itstony said:


> Actually, that appears to be modified and lower on one side. There is no reason for that on the TT.


I believe the sill is deeper on one side of the weld and that's the reason for the difference in height


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

The main bearing pointis the bottom of the slot.
I have usedfour on my quick jacks to lift the TTand were perfect.
Personally, I would not be cutting them down anymore.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

itstony said:


> ..... as in Chinese......
> Actually, that appears to be modified and lowe on one side. There is no reason for that on the TT.


Its lower on one side because it mimics the original car jacking arrangement take a look at your OEM car jack.
So you lift on the strengthened side which is behind the pinch weld. Otherwise you are not jacking in the correct place and may damage your sills.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

They seem to fit well all the way forward, and the offset is about perfect. Shipping to the U.S. wasn't bad at all. Happy I snagged a pair. Too bad the prior owner didn't have them. Looks like I should do a little cleanup and touch up with some POR-15. Do you all get POR-15? Great stuff.

https://www.por15.com/POR-15supregsup-R ... g_p_8.html


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

I 3d Printed 4 jacking pads for my TT-225 & stuck them on with impact adhesive last summer, so I can simply throw my Trolley jack under the car & wizz her up in the air without messing about.

I can print more if other owners are interested, £25 a set + post where ever you are.


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> I 3d Printed 4 jacking pads for my TT-225 & stuck them on with impact adhesive last summer, so I can simply throw my Trolley jack under the car & wizz her up in the air without messing about.
> 
> I can print more if other owners are interested, £25 a set + post where ever you are.


I'm interested


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

torqueit said:


> They seem to fit well all the way forward, and the offset is about perfect. Shipping to the U.S. wasn't bad at all. Happy I snagged a pair. Too bad the prior owner didn't have them. Looks like I should do a little cleanup and touch up with some POR-15. Do you all get POR-15? Great stuff.
> 
> They look perfect


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

With these stepped pucks, is the positioning still important? If I want to lift one side, both front and back wheels off the ground, can I put the puck near the centre? Or, should I still lift one end, insert an axle stand, then lift the other end? Mac.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

I would be very hesitant to lift the entire side with a single puck half way back. I think that forward corner is much stronger with the lower part of the firewall right there to take load as well as the sills.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

torqueit said:


> I would be very hesitant to lift the entire side with a single puck half way back. I think that forward corner is much stronger with the lower part of the firewall right there to take load as well as the sills.


That sounds logical, and is in line with the owners manual jacking points. Mac.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

and always best to stay on the conservative side. It really makes ya wince when you hear that "crunch" as the jackstand slides half way up the side....  :lol:


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

torqueit said:


> and always best to stay on the conservative side. It really makes ya wince when you hear that "crunch" as the jackstand slides half way up the side....  :lol:


Very true always best to be safe and not sorry


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

torqueit said:


> Do you all get POR-15? Great stuff.


POR-15 is good stuff in some places, and not so good in others. I've got my front suspension arms painted with it at the moment, can't say I'm as impressed as I was hoping to be. Now, when I got a bit enthusiastic at trying to pierce the skin that grew on top of the paint and got it all over my face and neck, it stuck very well. But it's not lasted on the arms as much as I wanted it.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

droopsnoot said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> > Do you all get POR-15? Great stuff.
> ...


And by this, I know you've really used the stuff! :lol: I started using it in the early 90's on a 323i I resurrected from the rust worm. I've had success and failure, and it seems, like most any paint, it's all about the surface prep. I've had mixed results just trying to paint over something - both good and bad outcomes. I think it's really hard to get the surface clean of contaminants while in a rusted state. I've had great results using their metal prep and wash, and if you sandblast the surface to get the old rust off, even better, as you'll have some extra tooth to mechanically bond to. The other thing I've found is it likes it to be decent temperature - I'd say over 55F, and 65F would be better. But all in all, I've found it hard to beat.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

torqueit said:


> They seem to fit well all the way forward, and the offset is about perfect. Shipping to the U.S. wasn't bad at all. Happy I snagged a pair. Too bad the prior owner didn't have them. Looks like I should do a little cleanup and touch up with some POR-15. Do you all get POR-15? Great stuff.
> 
> https://www.por15.com/POR-15supregsup-R ... g_p_8.html


Look perfect to me just as they are meant to be lifted using the existing jacking arrangements.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Moviestar said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> > They seem to fit well all the way forward, and the offset is about perfect. Shipping to the U.S. wasn't bad at all. Happy I snagged a pair. Too bad the prior owner didn't have them. Looks like I should do a little cleanup and touch up with some POR-15. Do you all get POR-15? Great stuff.
> ...


I'm really happy with them. They work well. And another great tip from the forum I did not know about until someone posted about them.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

All good then


----------



## fertooos (Dec 15, 2019)

Not disappointed there, in all the years I post a topic more than not you respond first. Didn't think anyone would this time.
I did see those "Doughnuts" as you called them and thought they were an option, but then thought better to ask on here first.


----------



## namke (Oct 21, 2019)

Apologies for the 'newb' question, but once the car is up on a trolley jack, where should I place axle stands? I'm hoping to do my discs and pads over the Christmas break, and don't want to end up with anything bent!


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I tend to put them either under the nearest suspension subframe section, or if that's not visible, under one of the rectangular sections under the floor. At the back recently I had them just in front of the trailing arm mount.

I also tend to leave the trolley jack in place as well, as an extra stop in case anything shifts. Some people put the wheel flat under the car for the same reason.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

droopsnoot said:


> I also tend to leave the trolley jack in place as well, as an extra stop in case anything shifts. Some people put the wheel flat under the car for the same reason.


As a kid cutting my teeth in the garage, my dad drummed into me if a wheel comes off, it goes under the car. That routine saved my legs some years later when the car I was working on came off it's jack.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2019)

I Always use the subframe(s) to place the jackstand and keep the jack in position. A wheel under the car is always recommended, added benefit is that the wheel isn't in the way (assuming you're not going under the car)

The rear is easy on the quattro, jack up using the front mounting location on the trailing arms and place the jackstands on the subfrace alongside the rear diff. Do not place jackstands on the wishbones or other moving components, since you know.. they can move.


----------



## DickyP (Sep 18, 2014)

Basics but very important especially when new to the car. The trolley jack "grooved" bung is great and I like the look of that device.

I always find it pain when your trying to get the car up on four axle stands due to the height you want it at, always fearful of the angle from either front to back or side to side


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

There's always the option to lift it onto the lowest stop on the axle stands, then take each end up a hole at a time, rather than trying to lift it to the higher stops in one go.


----------

